# XMAS Help Can't boot WEBOS



## blunij (Aug 6, 2012)

Just gave my wife a used Touchpad. Previous owner had Classicnerd on it and attempted to delete everything leaving WEBOS and Dual boot with moboot to setup of Classicnerd. I deletedt the uimage of classicnerd and installed cm9. I was able to change moboot to default to cm9. Now WEBOS will not boot when I choose it. It says failed. I think it is a permissions issue as the permissions on uimage.webos are different than on mine. I can't seem to change the permissions in es filexplorer it gives a message that it can't be done. Also, under properties it says the WEBOS file is 514mb and is dated 12-31-69. On my Touchpad it is a recent date and much smaller file size.
Give me some XMAS help!!!!? Of course, I can boot into cm9 without a problem.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You have to change permissions on the boot folder to read/write to make changes.

Root Explorer (a paid app) will let you do that.

WebOS? What is that?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Try Rom Toolbox Lite, it's free.


----------



## blunij (Aug 6, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> You have to change permissions on the boot folder to read/write to make changes.
> 
> Root Explorer (a paid app) will let you do that.
> 
> WebOS? What is that?


I did change the permissions for the root folder in rom toolbox lite and it accepted that. When I then try to do the same for uimage.webos I get a message that says
Changing permissions was not successful. Pease note that some file systems do not allow permission changes.


----------



## blunij (Aug 6, 2012)

In ESEXPLORER it just says Permission change failed


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

blunij said:


> In ESEXPLORER it just says Permission change failed


I use Root Explorer Lite (free) when messing with the /boot partition

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

blunij said:


> In ESEXPLORER it just says Permission change failed


ES File Explorer does not play well in the /boot folder.

I don't know what you did when you were messing around in the /boot folder, but you might have deleted something you shouldn't have accidentally. At this point I would make a nandroid backup and save a copy off to your PC for safe keeping. Run ACMEUninstaller to clean off Android and reset the memory. If your TP still will not boot WebOS, it's time for the Doctor. You will have to Google the location of the files and instructions for using it. Hopefully it runs successfully, however, if it doesn't, have a look here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/

Once you get WebOS straightened out, reinstall Android and restore your backup.


----------

